# Bagels aggravate IBS-C?



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I read recently in a magazine that bagels can affect intestinal cramping big time, especially IBS-C. Anyone with IBS-C had bad bagel experiences? I thought about it at the time, and it turns out that I have the most pain on the weekends, when I used to eat a bagel every Saturday and Sunday morning for breakfast. I stopped them about 10 days ago, and not one pain (except that 24-hour stomach virus I had last thursday)Anyone else have more pain and find it harder to go when they eat bagels? Any suggestions, I mean, does scooping out the excess dough make it easier to tolerate them?------------------All the best to everyone,Bonnie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2001)

If you are a Ctype- a bagel would not be the best thing to help that situation- usually made from wheat flour that is refined- and has no fiber value to speak of. When I used to eat a bagel( and yes scooped out the middle my stomach would bother me- I gave up on those many years ago. Try a good healthy grain bread(if you are not eating wheat there are many choices at a health food store that are wheat free.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I actually saw Ezekial Bread in the form of bagels at the health food store! You may want to try those. I love to make my own bagels, but they often leave a "papery" aftertaste and leave me rather bloated. Also, bagels are usually my weekend breakfast too! Anyway, if you fill up on bagels in lieu of higher fiber choices, your C may get worse (it's only the lack of specific foods that causes C, NOT the inclusion). If they give you cramping, you shouldn't have them. Bagels are no different from any other white bread. If bagels bother you, then bread must bother you too for breakfast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2001)

i think it would depend what type of bagle you eat there are some whole grain bagles that are natural and high in fiber that may even help..........


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am IBS-C and find that bagels stuff me up. So I have avoided them for about 4 years now. I miss them so much, but I know I will suffer if I have them.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

The consistancy of most bagles is much heavier than bread. They sit on my stomach like lead, so I avoid them for the most part. Donuts have the same effect on me....and I love donuts,but haven't eaten one in years.







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Yep - bagels (the plain kind, I haven't tried any whole wheat ones) cause a lot of pain. I've tried to avoid them, but I love starches, so I have one once in a blue moon.Ty


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh man...the basic post-ingested bagel is this gigantic wadded up mass of Glutinous Maximus Wheat...I was a d-type and they used to lock ME up like Fort Knox.Hey, ya'll, that's a NEW Protocol! We can get Dr. Atkins publisher, all write a book about it together and make a pile (and get piles in the process).What will we call it "IBS SELF-HELPS' AMAZING NEW MILLENIUM FUNCTIONAL DIARRHEA BAGEL DIET"!!!And we'll get Gary Null to hawk it in an Infomercial!!!Who's in?MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2001)

Alot of wheat and alot of sugar in bagels. I love bagels, but can't eat them now.


----------

